# Earthquake in Hawaii



## Barbara L (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/tu/5jEWfWFCB.html

Let us know you're ok Wasabi.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2006)

I just came in to post the same thing.  Hope all is well.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I came in to post this too. Wasabi my buddy..... tell us youre ok.


----------



## amber (Oct 15, 2006)

OMG, I had no idea.  My sister is vacationing on Oahu.  I just tried calling her cell but there is no answer.  Thanks for posting this Barbara.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2006)

Wasabi, dear, prayers and best wishes that you are okay!

Katie


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 15, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> OMG, I had no idea. My sister is vacationing on Oahu. I just tried calling her cell but there is no answer. Thanks for posting this Barbara.


I'll keep your sister in my prayers Amber, as well as anyone else who might have been affected.

Amber, let us know when you hear from your sister, ok?

Barbara


----------



## amber (Oct 15, 2006)

I called my brother in law in CT and my sister has just phoned him saying she is ok, but her cell kept cutting out, so I dont know anything more about what is going on over there.  I hope Wasabi is ok too and anyone else from the islands.  Hopefully my sister will call later and let us know whats happening over there.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your sister is ok Amber.  Keep us updated.

 Barbara


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wasabi I hope you and your family are okay - especially Koapaka - Jolie gives Koapaka a big hug and kiss.

Let us know exactly what is going on.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 15, 2006)

*Wasabi please let us know you are ok and we will be praying for all there. *

*Wasabi I will be watching till you say you are ok !  *


----------



## Constance (Oct 15, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, Wasabi! Be safe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be waiting to hear from you too wasabi!  If I recall where you live you were pretty darn close to the hardest hit area - I hope everyone is ok wasabi - saying a prayer.

IC - you ok??????

...and a fairly new member - love2cook (I think that's close anyway) - we're thinking about you too!

I know we have some others from Hawaii - I hope all is well!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2006)

My thoughts & prayers for your safety Wasabi!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 15, 2006)

Thinking of you Wasabi!


----------



## amber (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the biggest problem for Wasabi now is lack of power.  There are no reports of death or major injuries on any of the islands.  Significant damage in some areas to homes and businesses as well.  CNN is covering it live and continually.

I finally heard from my sister in Oahu about 6pm est ( 12pm Oahu/pacific time).  They have no power, but it's still day time so they are hoping to have power back before night falls.  They have a radio so they are hearing the news.  She mentioned how many stores (so they've heard) are price gouging.  They might go out today to get supplies if needed. Oahu has been saturated with rain since September so there is a threat of land slides, moreso than on Hawaii which has been dry, which is good news for anyone in Hawaii.  No threats of a sunami thank god!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh my word.  How did I not hear a thing about this today?  I hope everyone is fine.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Oct 15, 2006)

you allright Ironchef? I don't know which island you're on, but i know you're in Hawaii


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2006)

_Sending good thoughts and prayers for the safety and well being of all our DC family in Hawaii. Wasabi, IC, and all the rest..._
_kadesma_


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of prayers and love going to wasabi and her family. Lots of prayers for the rest of the folks on the island also.


----------



## Dove (Oct 15, 2006)

I believe Ironchef is on Oahu.Dove


----------



## amber (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh my, I forgot Iron chef was back in Hawaii.  He was in Los Angeles I think, but then recently moved back to Hawaii, or maybe Oahu as Dove pointed out. I hope everyone on the Islands are safe!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 15, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are going out to you. I can't imagine what you are going through with an earthquake. Hopefully your power will be on soon.
We were without power for 1 week after a tornado, I will never forget that.


----------



## amber (Oct 15, 2006)

Sister called again, power is back on in her area of Oahu, so hopefully we'll start hearing from other members of DC soon, once they get internet connection back up.  Just phone service for now and that was intermittent, maybe 1 minute at a time before we were disconnected. There are flood warnings for Oahu, and it was pouring rain when I talked to her.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 15, 2006)

Hooray!  Just got a PM from wasabi.  She says she's okay and the power has just been turned on.  Our prayers have been answered.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2006)

WASABI!!!!!  I see you are here!  Bless you!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 15, 2006)

ALOHA! Thank you my DC family for you kind thoughts and prayers. All's well here. The power was just turned on after almost 10 hours. To make matters worst, a storm front is passing and it made for a wet and humid day. But thanks to the Lord, there were no deaths and a few minor injuries and no tsunami was activated. There are some damages on the Big Island where the the earthquake originated. Let me tell you, being shook out of bed with an earthquake is something I don't ever want repeated. So nice to back.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy to see all is well with you Wasabi!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2006)

OK, we need IC to check in now!

So good to "see" you wasabi!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 16, 2006)

It's nice to see you back Wasabi!  I see the earthquake hasn't taken the wiggle out of your hula!  How did Koapaka weather the earthquake?  Did she run to the doorway the way she should?   (hmmmm, why does DC have a cat, bunny, pig, and chicken smilie but not a dog??)

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Oct 16, 2006)

Koapaka sleeps in the living room, so when the quake hit, I was still in bed. When I ran out to check on him, he was hiding under the sofa. He's just fine, thank you.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2006)

_Wasabi,_
_it is such a relief to see you here. I am so happy you are safe and unhurt. Wish, I could just give you a big hug, but I'll send a cyber one instead_
_{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}_
_kadesma _


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 16, 2006)

Wasabi!  I'm so glad I found your posts here this morning.  I thought about you when we heard the news yeterday.  Glad all is well for you!

IC, let us know when you can that you're OK, too!


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2006)

So glad to hear you're physically okay.  I don't think I'll ever get use to the quakes (being jolted out of bed) here.  Hugs to you.


----------



## middie (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Wasabi I'm so glad everyone's okay !! My thoughts go out to everyone affected by this. Must of been one heck of a scare.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm so glad your safe and sound Wasabi.  Hopefully we'll hear from Ironchef soon.  

My BF son is stationed in Hawaii in the Navy and the ship was at dock.  I guess it knocked him out of his bunk but he was ok.  His mom nearly ran off the road when the news came over the radio.  Thankfully he was able to get through later to let her know he was ok. 

Prayers to all those affected by this.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank GOD youre alright Wasabi!!  Now what about the other folks that live on the islands that are on DC? 
Wasabi... were you using your massage chair?


----------



## ironchef (Oct 16, 2006)

My Roadrunner is still down so I'm writing this from work. Oahu didn't get that bad, it was only the power that got knocked out. The most stressful thing for me was not knowing any of the football scores and not knowing how much I was up or down. 

And then I went to work. 

You just don't know how many people really can't drive when there's no power. No traffic light = 4 way stop. I guess many people don't know this. I saw about 5 accidents going into work, all near or around intersections because people were just driving right through them without stopping or slowing. Saw many people doing this. 


Work was ****. We cooked everything by portable propane burners and gas grills. Kept everything hot with sternos and hot boxes. Offered buffet style only for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. We had to clean out some of the refers that were already at a higher temperature in the event the power did not go back on. As a result, guests were able to get sashimi grade tuna, chilled poached shrimp, dungeness crab, etc. Most guests were happy and just grateful to have food and drink, but there are some who really have no clue about reality. I saw adults push their way through children to try and get food. I overheard several complaining and blaming the hotel for "everything". Last time I checked, Mother Nature doesn't own our hotel.

But, everything turned out fine, and most guests were happy. Not something that I'd like to do again, but I give a lot of credit to the staff. Everyone pulled together and made it happen.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2006)

Good to hear from you IC - wow - some people are just nuts aren't they?

Glad everything is working out and be careful going through those intersections!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amber (Oct 16, 2006)

So glad to hear from you Wasabi and Iron chef!  IC, some people are so darn ignorant and as you said have no clue about reality.  They should have been grateful to have such elegant food.  Any food and water would have been just fine for most people in that situation!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 16, 2006)

Ironchef you and your crew rock!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Im humbled.


----------



## Dove (Oct 17, 2006)

We were all so worried about all of you in Hawaii..Wasabi, I tried to call you and my friend in Pearl Cityt. My call couldn't go through..i am pleased you are OK. Hugs to you and PakaDove


----------



## Dove (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry about the double post. My new computer will not let me do anything here but post. no smilies, font changes etc. I tried to delete one post but it is still there.Dove


----------



## wasabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> We were all so worried about all of you in Hawaii..Wasabi, I tried to call you and my friend in Pearl City. My call couldn't go through..i am pleased you are OK. Hugs to you and PakaDove



We lost almost all cell and regular phone connections, Marge. Thank you for thinking about Paka and I. Hugs to you, Dove and Paul.

With Much Aloha, Linda


----------



## ironchef (Oct 17, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> We lost almost all cell and regular phone connections


 
I know Verizon and Sprint cellular users had coverage. Nextel was off and on but Cingular and T-Mobile were down the entire time.


----------



## corazon (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad to hear our Hawaii friends are all okay.  Wasabi, you don't live on the big island, do you?  It's a relief that there were no deaths, sounds like a mess though.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm just glad to know you two are ok.


----------

